# Honda 250 Recon won't start



## gordylew (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a 2007 Honda 250 Recon that has ran great until a few weeks ago when my JACK WAGON brother in law flipped it while screwing around in the yard.  Now it won't start.  The starter turns over but the engine won't crank.  Intaily I thought it was flooded  due to being over turned but a week later and it still wont start.  Does this model have some kind of button some where that needs tripping?    What to do?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2012)

Did it start back up right after he flipped it? Also how bad of a flip was it, just rolled it on the side or did a couple hard flips.


----------



## gordylew (Mar 28, 2012)

No it did not start after the flip and it only flipped on its side.


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 28, 2012)

The Recon has a kill switch on the handlebar. On the 97 model the switch had to be set to the center position.


----------



## willc2412 (Mar 28, 2012)

Meriwether Mike said:


> The Recon has a kill switch on the handlebar. On the 97 model the switch had to be set to the center position.



Yes this is correct make sure your orange switch on the left handle bar toward the bottom underneath lights and all this is in center or it wont start.......And have you thought about it being the spark plug?


----------



## Hilsman (Mar 28, 2012)

Have you pulled the spark plug at any time to make sure the plug is not fouled out.  I would also check the air box to see if there is fuel and oil in the air box. I have had that happen before and that was my problem.  Just a few things to check and eliminate.  Also how long was it on its side.


----------



## gordylew (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks guys.  I'll check to see if it has a kill switch.


----------



## Flaustin1 (Mar 30, 2012)

Maybe hit hard enough to stick the jet?  Bent the float arm maybe?


----------



## Wild Turkey (Apr 3, 2012)

check the kill switch.
Try and start with starting fluid sprated incarb. If it does run then die- Tap on side of carb with blunt object. Most likely the float is stuck up and not letting fuel in.


----------



## Hilsman (Apr 27, 2012)

did you get started?


----------



## scambooger (May 6, 2012)

i have 2 recons, an 01 model and a 2012 model..... both have the kill switch. grandkids turned the kill switch off(i never use the kill, just the key) and almost ran the batteery down trying to figure out what was wrong with the 01 model before i realized the kill switch had been kicked over to the side


----------

